# Bell P-59A Airacomet



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

great shots..!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice note!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2019)

#933 WWII Color Kodachrome Slide ~ Bell P-59 Airacomet Jet US First Jet Fighter | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

1945 USAAF P-59A Airacomet Jet Fighter Tail# 2108786 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No13 Tug pulls fighter, tail # | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No12 Tug pulls fighter, tail # | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No 11 Tug pulls airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No 9 airplane Tail #422610 | eBay

to USAAF Cold Weather Test Lab, Ladd AAB, Alaska. Named "Smokey Stover". To War Assets Corp Jun 1946 (Joe Baugher's Home Page)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No 6 Smokey Stover, fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo No 1 fighter, tail # 422610 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

aircraft photo Bell p-59 Airacomet - US Air Force | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2020)

https://www.airplanesandrockets.com/magazines/young-men/ame


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2020)

mike furline


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

1945 USAAF Mechanic Checks P-59 Jet Engine Wright Field Ohio 7x9 News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 USAAF Mechanic Checks P-59 Jet Engine Wright Field Ohio 7x9 News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Mechanic Checks P-59 Jet Engine Wright Field Ohio

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1945 USAAF Mechanics Work on P-59 Airacomet at Wright Field Ohio 8x10 News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 USAAF Mechanics Work on P-59 Airacomet at Wright Field Ohio 8x10 News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Mechanic Checks P-59 Jet Engine Wright Field Ohio

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

[A P-59 jet propelled airplane on display at airshow] - City of Vancouver Archives


Access to memory - Open information management toolkit




searcharchives.vancouver.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

Cherbourg 1945 comming on land while the others are leaving. Kinda cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 1, 2022)

First time I've seen Me 262s on a carrier deck. Was that taken from DKM Zeppelin?


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes, Dave, I'm joking.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

